# What's a good Cimbassi that'd blend well with Berlin Brass Tuba?



## bleupalmtree (Mar 18, 2022)

I have Berlin Brass Tuba but I'm on a hunt for a cimbasso.

For strings I'm using Spitfire Chamber Strings.

Thanks


----------



## José Herring (Mar 18, 2022)

I like the one in Century Brass a lot. I also use the one in Hollywood Orch. 

You could also try the cimbasso ens in JXL/Holkenborg brass.


----------



## bleupalmtree (Mar 18, 2022)

José Herring said:


> I like the one in Century Brass a lot. I also use the one in Hollywood Orch.
> 
> You could also try the cimbasso ens in JXL/Holkenborg brass.


You don't think the cimbasso in JXL would overpower the sound of Berlin Brass Tuba (it being JXL and all)?

I'll check out the one in Century Brass.

Your recommendations are always top notch. I'm loving the Glockenspiel in Spitfire Audio's Ricotti Mallets.


----------



## José Herring (Mar 18, 2022)

bleupalmtree said:


> You don't think the cimbasso in JXL would overpower the sound of Berlin Brass Tuba (it being JXL and all)?



Yes it would.


bleupalmtree said:


> I'll check out the one in Century Brass.


Century brass one takes a little getting use to but if you work with it it yields suprisingly musical results and almost sounds like the real thing.


bleupalmtree said:


> Your recommendations are always top notch. I'm loving the Glockenspiel in Spitfire Audio's Ricotti Mallets.


Glad I could help.


----------



## Rudianos (Mar 18, 2022)

VSL would provide a good alternative. And is on sale. Needs a verb to match Berlin. Century also is quite great.

View attachment Cimbasso.mp3


----------



## bleupalmtree (Mar 18, 2022)

Rudianos said:


> VSL would provide a good alternative. And is on sale. Needs a verb to match Berlin. Century also is quite great.
> 
> View attachment Cimbasso.mp3


I'll check out the one from VSL as well.

Thank you


----------



## Trash Panda (Mar 18, 2022)

Infinite Brass blends with everything, has three cimbassi to choose from and roughly 24 seating positions to place it where you want it.


----------



## AR (Mar 20, 2022)

There is also berlin cimbasso, isn't it? For sure I know Ark has some cimbassi


----------



## Jackal_King (Mar 21, 2022)

Century Artisan Brass for sure.


----------

